# Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis 53B



## SNPiccolo5 (Oct 6, 2002)

If I am right 210/4=52.5? But the real conversion is 3 point something. Since you have 52+ gallons, and only 90 watts of light, you don't even have 2 watts per gallon. You probably don't have enough light, so that is why your leaves are fallon off. Try more light and see what happens, or you could try overdriving your light and look at the ODNO post.

-Tim


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

You've got 1.6 watts per gallon (this is a 55 gallon tank) which is definitely a bit low. I've got a Giant Hygro that does the same thing in my tank (old leaves turn brown and shrink, curving downwards) but I've got 4 watts per gallon and only 8-10ppm CO2, so I feel it is CO2 deficiency. It might be some other macro-nutrient deficiency, but in your case I'd guess it to be either Lighting or CO2. Also, since the leaves lower on the stem recieve far less light than the upper stems, this could cause that disparity. 

First step - get some more light.


----------

